# Stand for a GCC Expert 24



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Where can I find a stand for this machine?


----------



## DivineBling (Sep 14, 2010)

Try Imprintables.com


----------



## wolverine34 (Mar 29, 2011)

there 90.00$ from imprintables warehouse. ask for steven he will get you going. i built my own out of extruded aluminum.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

We do have the stand if you are interested. I can be reached via email today as I am traveling. steven[USER=108410]@Imprintables[/USER].com


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Lucky7Graphix (Mar 6, 2010)

Revisiting an old post. Steve could you post up your contact info again so I can get in touch with you to get this stand.


----------

